# Deck/nonskid stains



## Get Tight! (Feb 3, 2020)

I left my boat uncovered for a few days under a tree (lazy ass) and I’ve got some black stain on my deck/non skid. As always, I used the starbrite non skid, but that didn’t touch it. Next I used a vinegar solution with the same result. So, would very much appreciate a recommendation to get the stains out?

Thanks!


----------



## Rharbin1989 (Jul 15, 2019)

I use a mix of simple green, bleach, and water in a pump up strayer


----------



## MELank (Jul 9, 2019)

Soft scrub, the one with bleach in it, works very well. Brush it on, let it sit, rinse it off.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

One of the best things I have found is LAs Totally Awesome. It gets everything off and doesn’t hurt anything. It won’t break down Gelcoat over time like bleach either.
My marine upholstery guy told me about it for my vinyl cushions. Cheap and at the dollar store.


----------



## Rharbin1989 (Jul 15, 2019)

FSUDrew99 said:


> One of the best things I have found is LAs Totally Awesome. It gets everything off and doesn’t hurt anything. It won’t break down Gelcoat over time like bleach either.
> My marine upholstery guy told me about it for my vinyl cushions. Cheap and at the dollar store.


Im going to have to try this out also. Its only $3 for a half gallon at dollar general


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

tooth brush


----------



## ERK (Mar 6, 2019)

Barkeeper's Friend


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

FSUDrew99 said:


> One of the best things I have found is LAs Totally Awesome. It gets everything off and doesn’t hurt anything. It won’t break down Gelcoat over time like bleach either.
> My marine upholstery guy told me about it for my vinyl cushions. Cheap and at the dollar store.


Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## Get Tight! (Feb 3, 2020)

Thanks all! I’m gonna go down the list this weekend!


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

I recently did my non skid with woody wax, it has definitely made it easier when washing down. Nothing seems to stick to it. May help moving forward.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

seriously.......try a baby wipe....worked on stains that other cleaners did not


----------



## dlpanadero (Mar 9, 2016)

Another in support of Bar keepers friend. It WILL get that stain(s) out... pretty harsh on the gelcoat but it will get the stain out no doubt


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

FSUDrew99 said:


> One of the best things I have found is LAs Totally Awesome. It gets everything off and doesn’t hurt anything. It won’t break down Gelcoat over time like bleach either.
> My marine upholstery guy told me about it for my vinyl cushions. Cheap and at the dollar store.


I have 20 DG stores I work security in what is LAs


----------



## jesseflyangler (Mar 13, 2017)

I've had good luck with Star-brite chelating non-skid cleaner to get leaf stains out. I usually use a hotter mix than described on the bottle. Gets the boat clean.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

On this topic of non skid and decks... anyone run this star brite stain remover? Wonder if it’ll bring back a more white color to white Gelcoat:









Ultimate Fiberglass Stain Remover | West Marine


Check out our Ultimate Fiberglass Stain Remover and more from West Marine!




www.westmarine.com


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> I have 20 DG stores I work security in what is LAs


Here you go:

La's Totally Awesome TRV185098 Purpose Concentrated Cleaner, Multi, 32 Oz https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007P0TH0M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_9skMFb1499BB3?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> La's Totally Awesome TRV185098 Purpose Concentrated Cleaner, Multi, 32 Oz https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007P0TH0M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_9skMFb1499BB3?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks man I have some of that and yes DG has lots in all sizes. I've not used it on non skid stains yet I have plenty of those stain. Been using Bar Keepers on one stain and it's lighter. I have to get the Awesome out of our laundry room my wife uses it for clothing stains


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

FSUDrew99 said:


> On this topic of non skid and decks... anyone run this star brite stain remover? Wonder if it’ll bring back a more white color to white Gelcoat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven’t used Starbrite’s brand but I do use a fiberglass stain remover about once a month on my hull and deck. I have an all white B2. Much better results than Starbright’s all in one and deck cleaning products. I follow up the stain remover with Salt-Off and a liberal amount of Orpine. The coastal creeks and flood tide areas in Jax eat up white hulls.


----------

